# Vizsla Selfie



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

Only a Vizsla would do this...they know they're pretty.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Picture of the month... funny


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Perfect


----------

